# hello all, does anxiety cause dp



## jonny5 (Jul 29, 2007)

hello everyone,
i have been suffering with dp for many years and only recently being diagnosed, i thought that the dp was somekind of signal from god and have had an absolutely terrible time for the last ten years i have been fleeced of money by cult like churches and basicly wasted years of my life going round in circles.  i have recently been seeing a psycho/ hypnotherapist who has helped me feel alot better, i would like someone from the forum to have a look at the website http://www.anxietynomore.co.uk to tell what they think of the information and explantion of dp that is on there as there is alot of info on the web about it and i want to know if the book being sold on this site will be useful, i would appriciate this because i have had problems with philosophy based on peoples experiances before. Are there any sufferers on this board who live in Northeast england


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

Howdy!

There are some folks from NE england I think.. not me 
You can see a list of the locations of members at the memberlist up there^

This site does not sell a book are you talking about the anxiety site?
I'm looking at it and while it might be helpful I'm always wary of that sort of thing. 
On some level I can't help but think that they want to make money off of people's suffering.
That site gives me that feeling. I'd say that your psych doctor is a better bet.
Although I think CBT is the preferred method for treating anxiety?

Anxiety can absolutely cause DP so to answer your question, yup.
There is a vasty storehouse of info right here an this site so much of what you'd find in that book could probably be found here by doing a search or opening a thread to ask.


----------



## melissajeanne (Jul 16, 2006)

my DP was caused by an intense amount of anxiety i was facing, and how bad i get DP is dependent on how much anxiety i have. as my anxiety level decreased, so did my DP, so i try to stay away from stressful situations, and it helped me learn that i can't always have control over what happens in life and when something doesnt go my way, i shouldnt turn into a nervous wreck about it =)

good luck


----------

